# Oldsmobile Curved Dash



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

1904 Oldsmobile Curved Dash, so named for it's curling front deck was a single cylinder 95ci engine producing 5 HP.
This was found on Thingyverse and printed what i thought would be 1/25 scale, but i measured it wrong, so it's about 1/18 scale. The print took about 24 hours and came out looking good. the model did not include an engine, but i found ANOTHER olds curved on thingyverse that did have the engine, which i adapted to fit this kit, using the bottom half of the engine block. it was sprayed in gloss black and i brushed on the red and gold trim. I used metal wire to mount the fenders and lights, which was heated up and pressed into the PLA plastic.
















[
































DSCF8395 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Super awesome! :thumbsup:

Thanks for the thread! :cheers2:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is a great subject and finishing it perfect! - had to tell how big thst model really is


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

A wagon without a horse! And that was 'hi-tech' at one time. 

I like these early versions of things when they are still trying to figure out what it should be like.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

terryr said:


> A wagon without a horse! And that was 'hi-tech' at one time.
> 
> I like these early versions of things when they are still trying to figure out what it should be like.


I wonder what the reactions of people - back then = would be like, when you tell them how you printed this model out of black plastic string.


----------

